# More Carvings



## gritsknives (Jan 14, 2013)

Hey everybody more pics of stuff I've carved over the last few years and few of the knives I've created. Thanks for looking


----------



## Shug (Jan 14, 2013)

great work


----------



## creekrocket (Jan 15, 2013)

Awesome talent right there!


----------



## TNGIRL (Jan 15, 2013)

I love your carvings......do you take orders or just create then sell? any particular medium?  thanks for posting more pics.....


----------



## Bkeepr (Jan 15, 2013)

Those are wonderful!  Are some of them on ivory?


----------



## Anvil Head (Jan 15, 2013)

Nice work House!
Very good attention to details....you ought to come to one of our Guild meetings and meet some others with similar talents. We have some exceptional engravers, scrimers and carvers in the group, you'd fit right in.


----------



## 10mmhunter (Jan 15, 2013)

Those are beautiful!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 15, 2013)

you have awesome skills..thanks for posting!


----------



## jbrooker (Jan 15, 2013)

carvings are awesome and the knives are good too


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 15, 2013)

Wow! You gots skills! Beautiful.


----------



## sharpeblades (Jan 15, 2013)

Very nice work


----------



## Crickett (Jan 15, 2013)

Wow!!! Beautiful! I REALLY LOVE the 2nd knife you posted!


----------



## nkbigdog (Jan 15, 2013)

As Carl said Great Detail!! Over the top!!


----------



## Razor Blade (Jan 15, 2013)

excellant work sir.


----------



## tedsknives (Jan 15, 2013)

Those are over the top. Beautiful work


----------



## gritsknives (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks everyone! Carl I just might take you up on attending a meeting thanks for the invite. None roof the carving are on ivory. They are all antler sheds from whitetail deer, Moose. I get inspiratio from my love of Cowboys and Indians and hunting an fishing.


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 15, 2013)

Marvelous work!  I really like the Indian Heads with the owl and the moose!  Awesome job on them all!


----------



## fishnfool (Jan 16, 2013)

Amazing! How long does it take you to carve one of these?


----------



## fishbum2000 (Jan 16, 2013)

I really like the details on those. Very nice


----------



## gritsknives (Jan 16, 2013)

Hey folks thanks for all your compliments. To answer a few more of the questions...depending on the detail of a peice and how I want it to come togther...it takes about a week to carve palm sized antler burr peices, mainly because I work with engraving type tools I've made myself over the years . I very seldom use a Dremel type tool for anything but polishing. Plus like most folks my day job often gets in the way of my carving and knife making!


----------



## albridges (Jan 16, 2013)

Hard to Hide Talent like that!! Great looking pieces


----------



## Keebs (Jan 16, 2013)

ABSOLUTELY Beautiful work!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 16, 2013)

I`m very impressed!


----------



## Bkeepr (Jan 16, 2013)

Those are gorgeous!  I wondered if some were ivory or not.  My favorite is the buffalo shaman in ivory.


----------



## fireman32 (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm constantly amazed at the talent displayed on this forum. Excellent work.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow is all I can say!   They are all beautiful...hard to pick a favorite.  I do really like that 1st pic and the EYE out of the button.  PM me on prices if you don't mind!  Thanks


----------



## sengdigger (Jan 18, 2013)

Very impressive. Man you got some talent. Could you pm some prices as well.


----------



## FROGSLAYER (Jan 19, 2013)

Outstanding work! Very nice.


----------



## The Termite (Jan 23, 2013)

Awsome!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 23, 2013)

wvdawg said:


> Marvelous work!  I really like the Indian Heads with the owl and the moose!  Awesome job on them all!



Those 2 also caught my eye!  As did the eyeball!   House will PM me with a price I'm sure!


----------



## woodyjim (Jan 24, 2013)

that is some wicked cool work...


----------



## Al33 (Jan 24, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful work! I have done a few antler carvings and can attest to the amount of time it  takes to produce just one. Your attention to replicate detail is amazing. I am especially impressed with the smooth finishes you produce. Well done sir!!!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 24, 2013)

Totally awesome work.


----------



## gritsknives (Jan 24, 2013)

Again Thank You all for the compliments and encouragement to keep on carving! I will be posting a few new pieces before to long. A few of us girls know how to handle a knife and carve with one! Thanks Guys, Just makes a Girls Heart Melt!


----------



## Razor Blade (Jan 25, 2013)

Man , you nailed the indian head face with the moose head in it also.


----------



## doeverything4him316 (Jan 25, 2013)

Whoa!


----------

